# Who wants to meet up?



## travesa (Jan 18, 2010)

I will be traveling back to Angeles City Philippines next month and I am just curious if somebody has plans on going there too....

Anybody here interested? We will be staying at the same hotel from our last stay... Really enjoyed the good service and two thumbs up hospitality.


Buzz me up!lane:


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Wondering why you would be posting on the Singapore board?

Maiden


----------



## saurabh.the.expat (Jan 12, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Wondering why you would be posting on the Singapore board?
> 
> Maiden


Me too!


----------



## simonlim (Feb 27, 2010)

yes, wassup?


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

saurabh.the.expat said:


> Me too!


me three ..


----------



## oliveaustralia (Feb 14, 2018)

Yes


----------

